# Happy Birthday Tuck



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Tuck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Tuck!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay for Tuck's birthday!!!!!! Happy birthday, I hope it was a fabulous day!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

You had better go ahead and ship top hat guy out today! I heard the witch was conjuring up something to hex you with if you don't!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear tuck!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Tuck, ya relentless taunter!:googly:

Hope you had a lovely birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tuck


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, Tuck!!!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

